# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 30)



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._


*
*
*How do you pick wood for your project?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Sawbones, bangle guys and New York woodturners are welcome to post an answer.
And of course we need to put out an APBcustom on the notorious el Guapo.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 20, 2014)

Certainly depends on the project. If project is to remain outside, then I tend towards cedar or oak. If inside, I use a variety of wood types. Being as that I am relatively new to woodworking, I have much to learn about complimentary wood types for more complex projects. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 20, 2014)

Certain things usually asked for by others I find wood they want. For me I see a piece of wood that seems to guide me on what it wants to be. Once in awhile I get a vision in my head and choose accordingly, the Osage and Purpleheart drum is an example. It is getting close to being done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 20, 2014)

What Ever is closes on the shelf to me that and that fits the size!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 20, 2014)

In building a piece of furniture I consider what I would like the finished piece to look like. What is it I'm building? What's it's intended use? How will it fit in with the other pieces in the room - or the plan my wife and I have for the pieces in the room? What wood(s) do I want to use? If using 2 or more species of wood, will the wood go together well or create good contrast? Then there's board selection and choosing which boards have the grain and coloration you want and trying to also minimize waste.

As far as turning, well, I'm still new to that and have only turned a few pieces. The answer to stock selection for turning is to choose whatever I want to turn that I think looks good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2014)

I listen to what the wood wants to be.............Well except if it is coming in the house and then I use the pieces the boss lady picks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 20, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Well except if it is coming in the house and then I use the pieces the boss lady picks.



Ain't that the truth!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2014)

Eenee meenee minee moe . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 20, 2014)

The wood usually tells me what it wants to be. I will usually look at what I have on hand and just choose something. I have some wood ear marked for some specific projects. Like a pile of cherry for a grand father clock. Some elm for a boat I would like to build, etc. Walnut and maple for tables and a maloof style rocker, you know for the bucket list?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 20, 2014)

I usually turn the chunks that are sitting in the floor of the shop first... It's hard to move around when there's too much crap on the floor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 21, 2014)

I prefer wood that is curly, burly and does not move when epoxied to a knife. If it can move, I send to K&G to get it stabilized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 21, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Eenee meenee minee moe . . . .



You can't go wrong with Moe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't. The wood picks me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Depends on what it's going to want to become. Some of my wood wants to be furniture, some wants to be bird feeders
and then the rest wants to be game calls. Seriously, whatever strikes my fancy at the time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 23, 2014)

i buy whatever i think is beautiful no matter the dimensions unless i cant afford it and find use for it later

Reactions: Like 2


----------

